# Chrome paint were can you get it from



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

hi i was going to paint the lower grill on the car at the week end have you heard of Chrome paint were can you get it from cheers.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

i dont know but can i ask why all your posts start
with thumbd down not picking just curious


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

most car accesory shops have it , or frost.co.uk

its more like a shiney silver , not even close to chrome tbh

some places do a chrome look powder coat thats fairly realistic


----------



## Bikerogg (Jan 8, 2009)

I know that frost auto the restoration place do a vht chrome paint around £8.00 per can.

Link:http://auto.frost.co.uk/search?w=chrome+paint


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

B&Q next to the radiator spray paint.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

for the proper chrome paint, i think its more specialist and needs a particular base coat to get the full chrome effect.

otherwise you can get a very shiny silver thats supposed to be chrome from most motor factors


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

plasti-cote do one think you can get it in halfords or homebase/bandq


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

caledonia said:


> B&Q next to the radiator spray paint.


Say ill call in their tomorow cheers.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Speak to Jim at Auto-perfection , i had this chat with him last year about proper chrome paint not aerosol stuff. If i remember correctly he helped me out with advise.


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> Speak to Jim at Auto-perfection , i had this chat with him last year about proper chrome paint not aerosol stuff. If i remember correctly he helped me out with advise.


Were will he be on this site cheers.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

I think real chrome is actually a chemical process, there was / is A BMW M3 which had / has real chrome paint

Google 'Chrome m3' and you will see


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

http://lonewolf-online.net/photos/cars-from-internet/chrome_car.jpg

http://www.bmwquebec.com/pics/chrome/chrome5.jpg


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats the one...probably not cheap either


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

caledonia said:


> B&Q next to the radiator spray paint.


Was thinking the same when I first read , sure I have a tin buried in the garage somewhere


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

House of Kolor (sic) do a chrome paint but it's not cheap. Does look like chrome though


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

monzablue16v said:


> House of Kolor (sic) do a chrome paint but it's not cheap. Does look like chrome though


Thats true , give Paul a ring..


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Found some Chrome paint in b&q cost £2.89 not bad i have painted my front grill this afternoon and finished with a second coat of collinite looks good.


----------

